# Horizontal polar graphs



## Hifisound (Dec 29, 2012)

Does anybody have polar graphs for Yamaha HS8 and Dynaudio BM5Amkii.

Want to compare them with Behringer 2030 and 1030 and many other given here :
http://dtmblabber.blogspot.in/2011/01/review-of-polar-graphs.html

Thanks...


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hifisound said:


> Does anybody have polar graphs for Yamaha HS8 and Dynaudio BM5Amkii.
> 
> Want to compare them with Behringer 2030 and 1030 and many other given here :
> http://dtmblabber.blogspot.in/2011/01/review-of-polar-graphs.html
> ...


Hi Hifisound,

Possible, but doubtful. In cases like this, I usually do (you may already have done so also) a Google "Images" search for the respective speaker models. The Yamaha drew a blank, with the exception of the supplied on axis data...which is relatively smooth. Of course, we know that tells us nothing about the off, though it appears they use some form of waveguide on the tweeter, which is good.
The Dynaudio revealed this http://www.bonedo.de/artikel/einzelansicht/dynaudio-bm5a-mkii-1/2.html?noredirect=1









Which shows the classic direct radiator HF "flare" around 3k, as expected.

cheers


----------



## Hifisound (Dec 29, 2012)

I too had reached the bonedo website via google

http://www.bonedo.de/artikel/einzelansicht/behringer-b1031a/2.html

Here the if one clicks on the graph, there are many more for other speakers including Dyn BM5A, Yamaha HS50 , Adams etc.
Though I couldn't get whats the blue line for (off axis response for some particular degree maybe)

1031A seems to have quite a good behavior, though if I am not wrong 2031 has the best distortion measurement.
For some reason 1031A suffers in lower mids in THD

Though would have liked to see response at various degrees...


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hifisound said:


> Though I couldn't get whats the blue line for (off axis response for some particular degree maybe)


Yes, I would guess maybe 45 degrees or so. My German is not so strong.
I am a bit suspicious of their methods though, because there is level divergence to low frequency. I can't help but wonder if they are rotating the speaker relative to the mic, vs rotating the mic around the speaker on a fixed radius relative to a chosen point on the speaker.



Hifisound said:


> 1031A seems to have quite a good behavior, though if I am not wrong 2031 has the best distortion measurement.
> For some reason 1031A suffers in lower mids in THD


I would be very careful deciding anything based on that sort of distortion data. Actual aural perception of distortions, is complex business. Not cut and dry by any means. Measurement methods and conditions can greatly affect results also.



Hifisound said:


> Though would have liked to see response at various degrees...


Indeed, "Pro" manufacturers have no excuse for this. Not today.

cheers


----------



## Hifisound (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi ajinfla,

Any listening experience with the monitors I have mentioned i.e Beh 1031A, 2031A, Dyn BM5A and Yam HS8 ? Would be great to hear your feedback...

I am planning to use them as nearfield( 2-2.5 ft) computer speakers. May add one or two 15" subs later. Also have Focusrite 2i2 and minidsp 2x4.

My earlier purchase (long ago) of living room speakers was based on lot of auditions (have Dyn Contour 1.8mkii) 
Though I am happy with that purchase, now taking the measurement based route! 
Both Behringers have lot of data on the net as many folks have measured them.
Have kind of narrowed on 1031A for now. But was just checking out data for other options as well. 
Adam Artists were also suggested to me, but that is a much higher price bracket...
And also wondering if they really add anything to sound quality, if they measure similar as 1031A

Thanks....


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hifisound said:


> Hi ajinfla,
> Any listening experience with the monitors I have mentioned i.e Beh 1031A, 2031A, Dyn BM5A and Yam HS8 ? Would be great to hear your feedback....


I have some cursory listening experience with some of those, mainly at pro audio shops.
The Dyn's are obviously the upper end of the price range.
Do you have a specific range?



Hifisound said:


> I am planning to use them as nearfield( 2-2.5 ft) computer speakers. May add one or two 15" subs later. Also have Focusrite 2i2 and minidsp 2x4.


That's pretty near. Is this for monitoring/mixing? Will they be on desk? On console (raised)?
Dual 15's nearfield? Will your playback levels be fairly high?



Hifisound said:


> Though I am happy with that purchase, now taking the measurement based route!
> Both Behringers have lot of data on the net as many folks have measured them.
> Have kind of narrowed on 1031A for now. But was just checking out data for other options as well.
> Adam Artists were also suggested to me, but that is a much higher price bracket...
> ...


Measurements are very important. I design strictly by them. 
However, sitting 2.5' away negates a large amount of what you may be concerned with, namely the horizontal polars. Not saying that are of no importance, but in this scenario, much less so. Unless the speakers are to be placed on their sides (which happens often with "monitoring"), I would actually be more concerned with the vertical directivity.

To skip forward a bit, let me make two suggestions, the latter you may be able to audition in a local Pro shop.
The KEF X300A
The M-Audio M3-6.
Your response my revise this .

cheers


----------



## Hifisound (Dec 29, 2012)

ajinfla said:


> I have some cursory listening experience with some of those, mainly at pro audio shops.
> The Dyn's are obviously the upper end of the price range.
> Do you have a specific range?


Max $400 each (BM5As are currently at that price on Amazon.com)



> That's pretty near. Is this for monitoring/mixing? Will they be on desk? On console (raised)?


Just music listening. Placement on computer table beside the LCD monitor



> Dual 15's nearfield? Will your playback levels be fairly high?


That's in future to reach into deep bass level with low THD. Though SPL requirements are moderate.
Two subs if one doesn't give smooth response till 20-25 Hz



> Measurements are very important. I design strictly by them.
> However, sitting 2.5' away negates a large amount of what you may be concerned with, namely the horizontal polars. Not saying that are of no importance, but in this scenario, much less so. Unless the speakers are to be placed on their sides (which happens often with "monitoring"), I would actually be more concerned with the vertical directivity.


Usual vertical placement



> To skip forward a bit, let me make two suggestions, the latter you may be able to audition in a local Pro shop.
> The KEF X300A
> The M-Audio M3-6.
> Your response my revise this .
> ...


Will search for measurement data on these


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hifisound said:


> Max $400 each (BM5As are currently at that price on Amazon.com)


Ok, what I suggested is within your budget. Hopefully size range as well.



Hifisound said:


> That's in future to reach into deep bass level with low THD. Though SPL requirements are moderate.
> Two subs if one doesn't give smooth response till 20-25 Hz


If the subs are nearfield like the sats, they will be no smoothness issues. A single 15 would be fine.



Hifisound said:


> Usual vertical placement
> Will search for measurement data on these


Ok, then you almost certainly want point sources rather than vertically displaced drivers. And vertical directivity control.
I doubt you will find polars for either. The KEFs will be good. Not sure about the M3-6, but both should sound good in such a nearfield setup. Polars would tell you almost nothing about how they sound from 2' away. 

If you can listen to any of these in a pro shop, I highly recommend it.

cheers


----------



## Hifisound (Dec 29, 2012)

> If the subs are nearfield like the sats, they will be no smoothness issues. A single 15 would be fine.


Maybe slightly far, about 4 ft. Anyways I would start with one, measure and decide



> Ok, then you almost certainly want point sources rather than vertically displaced drivers. And vertical directivity control.
> I doubt you will find polars for either. The KEFs will be good. Not sure about the M3-6, but both should sound good in such a nearfield setup. Polars would tell you almost nothing about how they sound from 2' away.
> 
> If you can listen to any of these in a pro shop, I highly recommend it.
> ...


Wouldn't minor movements in nearfield result in relatively larger degree of movement, requiring a speaker having wide directivity ?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hifisound said:


> Maybe slightly far, about 4 ft. Anyways I would start with one, measure and decide


Agreed, though 4' is still nearfield, so modal issues at LP should be moot.



Hifisound said:


> Wouldn't minor movements in nearfield result in relatively larger degree of movement, requiring a speaker having wide directivity ?


Not "wide", but "controlled", like the KEF especially. Point source aids there too. You plan on dancing in seat?

cheers


----------

